# Help! Protekt is ruining my counters!



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

I have these beautiful (new) dark green granite countertops and I seem to have dripped some solution with Protekt in it on them. I cannot get the residue off. Does anyone have any suggestions? It is making me nuts!!!


----------



## Marco (Jul 14, 2006)

Heather said:


> I have these beautiful (new) dark green granite countertops and I seem to have dripped some solution with Protekt in it on them. I cannot get the residue off. Does anyone have any suggestions? It is making me nuts!!!



Thats the silicone for you. Use some tissue and put some elbow grease on it until it comes off. oke:


----------



## TADD (Jul 14, 2006)

Razor blade!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 14, 2006)

Try brake fluid cleaner. 

Paphman910


----------



## bench72 (Jul 14, 2006)

oh dear... sorry to hear it Heather...

I'm afraid there's nothing to be done except to change the whole bench tops... or remodel the whole house... hmm, better yet, sell the house and buy another with a bench that isn't stained... you know it's just gonna niggle you if you don't oke:


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

Haha, well yes it IS niggling me, that's true but I don't own the house so....
I did use a razor on the really bad spot and it helped but the more subtle one not so much...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you try milk? I have no idea if it would work, but it does clean off a lot of residue on orchid leaves.


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 14, 2006)

Since it is silicone based call a countertop place that deals with granite & ask them what they would suggest other than having them refinished.I heard granite should be refinished once a year.


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

That's a great idea Jane. I had no idea that you had to refinish granite so frequently. One big spot is gone but the other almost looks like something else damaged it (heat?) not sure. 

I need to do some research.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2006)

You might also try some automotive rubbing compund and wax.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would avoid brake cleaner on any polished surface, it can be nasty sometimes.

Following Rick's lead, detailer's clay from an auto parts store would be worth a try. Some examples:
http://www.meguiars.com/estore/
http://www.mothers.com/products/

The stuff is magic and won't hurt paint, so I imagine it would be fine on a countertop.

--Stephen


----------

